
Fashion aggregator that finds clothes that will fit you - matiasgath
58% percent of returns when buying clothes online are because they are the wrong fit so if you are looking for clothes online, you are probably looking at brands that weren&#x27;t made for you.<p>I&#x27;m the co-founder of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shopyourfit.com&#x2F; , the first fashion aggregator that shows you clothes based on your body shape (both new and used).<p>How does it work: You scan yourself from your phone and, based on your body-shape and measurements; we only show you clothes that will. fit you (and we tell you were to buy them)<p>Some SYF features:
- Find clothes that are for your body shape and where to buy them
- Discovery high-quality, low-price brands that you&#x27;ve never heard of (and are for your body).
- Sell used clothes you have at home at 0% commission.
- Buy used clothes (you will only see clothes from sellers that have a similar body to yours to ensure clothes fit).<p>SYF allows you to find clothes that will fit you in minutes (when you are probably taking hours browsing right now).<p>We have launched it recently and I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback. Try it (preferably on mobile) at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shopyourfit.com&#x2F;
======
bradknowles
Why do you have to scan me? Why can’t I just give you measurements and tell
you my body shape?

The rest of the service seems like it should be fine, but there’s no way in
hell that I’m going to let yet another unknown app or website scan my face or
my body.

~~~
matiasgath
By scanning users, we have the ability to determine your exact measurement.
That being said, we don't keep (or have access) to any pictures that people
use to get scanned.

We tried asking for measurements in the past but very few people know this
info (or want to take the time to get it).

By clarifying that we don't store photos, would you use the app?

